# New smoke house pics (plans also)



## Bayou Hunter

SO here it is.  Any tips on using a propane burner in it with a cast iron pot?  I appreciate any help.  Never smoked before so Im ignorant to it.


----------



## Doc_5729

Looking good bud. Should serve the purpose well.

If you don't mind me askin', what's the round disk on the right side?

Someone posted something on here a couple of days ago about doing a lot of cold smoking, but for the life of me I can't remember who it was now or which forum. I think they were down your way too.

Good luck, and be sure to post some finished product pics.


----------



## Perry Hayes

That round disc looks like a thermometer to me. Nice looking smoke house.


----------



## Bayou Hunter

Yeah thats what it is.  An industrial TEL-TRU 0-220 degree thermometer.  Dont really plan to cold smoke though.  Plannin on smokin sausage, jerky, ribs, maybe hangin a small pig, try a turkey; whatever I can light it for and drink a few cold ones while it does the work.  Appreciate the compliments.


----------



## K80

That thing is sweet!


----------



## Nytrobud1

Plans please


----------



## Bayou Hunter

Nytrobud1 said:


> Plans please


Here are the plans.  I didnt follow them to the T, just used em for a base plan.  My neighbor is a cabinet man and he was alot of help.  Took 5 hours from start to finish, with a few beer breaks involved.  For my dampers I drilled (3)  1 1/2  inch holes in one side on the bottom, and put a swivel type piece of wood over each, where I can open them barely or fully.  For the top on the opposite side There is 0ne large 3 inch hole with a slide type damper over it that I can adjust.  You can see it on the right side of the thermometer, a little higher, it just kindof blends in.
http://www.canr.uconn.edu/ansci/ext/build_smokehouse.pdf


----------



## Capt Quirk

That looks really nice. Where did you get the thermometer, and how much? I'm going with an old fridge for my smoker, and replacing the doors with wooden doors.


----------



## Bayou Hunter

Capt Quirk said:


> That looks really nice. Where did you get the thermometer, and how much? I'm going with an old fridge for my smoker, and replacing the doors with wooden doors.



Thanks again.  Go to Teltru.com and they can list you the distributors in your area.  I know there are food grade thermometers on the site, but mine is industrial grade.  They're around 55-60 bucks for the industrial.  Post pics of the fridge when you're done.


----------



## Capt Quirk

Thanks, and will do.


----------



## shdybrady19

man that looks great. But I got a question. Could you have a fire pit on the outside and have a pipe that leads the smoke into the smoke house and you can cook with fire?The only thing I can think you might run into is the pipe entering into the bottom getting hot and running a risk of burning the wood. But Im sure you can put a metal sleeve or something right?


----------



## Doc_5729

shdybrady19 said:


> man that looks great. But I got a question. Could you have a fire pit on the outside and have a pipe that leads the smoke into the smoke house and you can cook with fire?The only thing I can think you might run into is the pipe entering into the bottom getting hot and running a risk of burning the wood. But Im sure you can put a metal sleeve or something right?



There's a gal out in Oklahoma that did just that. Built a similar plan then built a base out of concrete blocks, 2 or 3 high and ran the pipe through the blocks and turned it up in the center of the smokehouse.


----------



## Doc_5729

Perry Hayes said:


> That round disc looks like a thermometer to me. Nice looking smoke house.





Bayou Hunter said:


> Yeah thats what it is.  An industrial TEL-TRU 0-220 degree thermometer.  Dont really plan to cold smoke though.  Plannin on smokin sausage, jerky, ribs, maybe hangin a small pig, try a turkey; whatever I can light it for and drink a few cold ones while it does the work.  Appreciate the compliments.



I thought that's what it was but wasn't sure since it's mounted kind of high. Since my accident sometimes things are kind of hard to make out.


----------



## Danuwoa

Boy you do it right!!


----------



## Bayou Hunter

shdybrady19 said:


> man that looks great. But I got a question. Could you have a fire pit on the outside and have a pipe that leads the smoke into the smoke house and you can cook with fire?The only thing I can think you might run into is the pipe entering into the bottom getting hot and running a risk of burning the wood. But Im sure you can put a metal sleeve or something right?



Try this one.  Its what your talking bout shdybrady

http://www.louisianasportsman.com/f...=smokehouse&srch_order=modified&catID=&regID=


----------



## Paymaster

Good lookin smokehouse. Congrats!


----------



## Cottontail

Thats awesome !!


----------



## Gary Mercer

Let's see here. 
If you put it up on some blocks, you could extend the blocks out the back end to form a pit.  this would allow you to build a fire in or near the pit, and with a shovel you could place coals nearer or further from the house.  Cover the pit with a piece of tin roofing, which you can remove or slide to one side to regulate heat.  I am thinking you woud have a combo slow cooker and smoke house.  Now if you put a grate in the pit, wow!
Seriously, that is one great looking smoke house.  Nice job.


----------



## shdybrady19

ok this is my plan. I want to do a cement block foundation, 2x4 frame, and homedepot right now has a really good deal on finished ply wood. Would it be any problem using plywood. Do you have to use any kind of special wood?


----------



## Bayou Hunter

shdybrady19 said:


> ok this is my plan. I want to do a cement block foundation, 2x4 frame, and homedepot right now has a really good deal on finished ply wood. Would it be any problem using plywood. Do you have to use any kind of special wood?



I wouldnt want to use anything treated since you're cookin in it.  Just regular pine plywood with a waterseal on the outside should last and I would think its ok to cook in since the seal is only on the outside, but thats just my opinion.  Mine is built out of cedar fence boards.  Cedar should last.


----------



## Paymaster

Bet cedar would work well. I would consider cold smoking as well. Man smoked cheese is awesome.


----------



## shdybrady19

ok I see you have to have holes in the top for air flow. Do you have to have any anywhere else? Hopefully I will get started soon


----------



## shdybrady19

also bayou hunter. Can I get a picture of the floor?


----------



## Bayou Hunter

shdybrady19 said:


> also bayou hunter. Can I get a picture of the floor?



I put no floor in it.  It sits on a concrete pad.  Saw no need for a floor.  Its built to where I can easily move it if need be.


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER

Nice setup. Take some pics of the grub when you get to smoking on that thing!


----------



## shdybrady19

See I think with mind. Im going to put it up on some concrete blocks enough clearance for my pipe to go under and have it stubbed through a floor


----------



## gobbleinwoods

Plywood works just fine for a smoker.  If leaving it exposed to the weather then I would think you should seal the outside.


----------



## shdybrady19

yes I will seal it. So that wont be too bad.


----------



## breampole

I am not a good craftsman and don't know how to post pics, but I built one out of precut poplar plywood, 2x4 sheets 3/4 inch thick and roof and bottom out of 1/2 inch thick.  also I put a 1/2 inch wooden shelf to form a cabinet in the bottom for utinsils and chips etc.  I heat with electric hot plates.  It has two cooking racks anda rack that sits about 1" over the burners that I place bowl of wood and bowl of water on over the burners.  the two burners on high keep the temp at a constant 200 degrees according to my cheap thermometer replacement kind you can buy at bass pro for brinkman smokers.  probably not too accurate.  I have smoked ribs, hams, chickens and brisket on it and it works great.  I also bent a sheet of metal and made a tray to catch grease that sits on the wooden shelf and the burners sit in it.  The bowls keep grease off the burners.  I put a roof vent like goes under the eve of house in bottom and also top at first, but later put a chimney over the top one.  Once wood is smoking can regulate heat by turning down burners.  nothing fancy but it works and I don't have to fool with Gas.  I have two brinkman replacement burners for a brinkman electric smoker and I am going to put one in a smoker 

I have a friend made me years ago out of stainless steel pipe.  it has entrance from the side and has been fired with a tobacco barn pencil burner.  It has one of those expensive commercial therm. on the smoke stack. and even in coldest weather have been able to smoke at 200-250 degrees.  I hope the electric burner which can't be regulated will smoke at a constant of around 200-225. If it does I may put the other one in the wooden smoker and see how it does.


----------



## tracvend

Where's the pics with it full of meat????????


----------



## breampole

*pics*

I am techno challenged.  I have a good camera, but few times I have ever tried to get started with posting pics on a site I have just frustrated myself.  But perhaps with the weather so cold etc now would be a good time to take a slow start and see if I can learn.  
I love this cooking section.  It is my favorite place to go of the forums I belong to.  I have learned much from you guys.  Before this site I thought I was a pretty good cook.


----------



## gtparts

breampole said:


> I am not a good craftsman and don't know how to post pics, but I built one out of precut poplar plywood, 2x4 sheets 3/4 inch thick and roof and bottom out of 1/2 inch thick.  also I put a 1/2 inch wooden shelf to form a cabinet in the bottom for utinsils and chips etc.  I heat with electric hot plates.  It has two cooking racks anda rack that sits about 1" over the burners that I place bowl of wood and bowl of water on over the burners.  the two burners on high keep the temp at a constant 200 degrees according to my cheap thermometer replacement kind you can buy at bass pro for brinkman smokers.  probably not too accurate.  I have smoked ribs, hams, chickens and brisket on it and it works great.  I also bent a sheet of metal and made a tray to catch grease that sits on the wooden shelf and the burners sit in it.  The bowls keep grease off the burners.  I put a roof vent like goes under the eve of house in bottom and also top at first, but later put a chimney over the top one.  Once wood is smoking can regulate heat by turning down burners.  nothing fancy but it works and I don't have to fool with Gas.  I have two brinkman replacement burners for a brinkman electric smoker and I am going to put one in a smoker
> 
> I have a friend made me years ago out of stainless steel pipe.  it has entrance from the side and has been fired with a tobacco barn pencil burner.  It has one of those expensive commercial therm. on the smoke stack. and even in coldest weather have been able to smoke at 200-250 degrees.  I hope the electric burner which can't be regulated will smoke at a constant of around 200-225. If it does I may put the other one in the wooden smoker and see how it does.



A rheostat (manual control) of appropriate service rating would regulate your electric burner. Auto control would be a much more expensive proposition.


----------

